# Stiff legs all of a sudden



## andimax (Jun 26, 2011)

I jus bought my first horse last week. She came from Sidney nebraska to Denver co.she is a horse that used to be trail ridden by hasn't been ridden for months now. When I went to see her she was ok like walkin and trotting. She got here and se was very stressed out. But she was walkin fine. She used to live in a pasture of 200 plus acres and now she's in a way smaller area.the last two days I've takin her out and walked and trotted her. All of a sudden she's walkin very stiff. She doesn't seem to even use her hindquarters when not needed. Now she hasn't been trimmed in some time as well I'm hoping to get my farrier out in the next couple of days. Anyone have any ideas of what's happenig?? It's just so sudden to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

A couple of thoughts. How old is she? She may still need recovery time form the trip as older horses aren't going to necessarily travel that distance and NOT be stiff. You indicated she hadn't been ridden for months. How hard are you riding..a walk and trot may seem gentle but if you are doing too much, even if it doens't feel like too much, she may not have the muscle or stamina needed..this will cause stiffness. Finally, I take it she isn't wearing shoes? A change in arena or footing can lead to soreness in the foot which could sight out as stiffness..she may be a little ouchy or as you indicated, she may need a trim. Some horses get tenderfooted when their feet get too long. The size of turnout doesn't really matter as long as the horse has room to move. A smaller paddock just means the horse has to make more trips around to get the same amount of exercie "distance." 

Good idea on the farrier. It wouldn't hurt to have the vet come out as well just for comfort sake. You obviously don't want the horse in pain but if simple stiffness, a longer warmup, shorter more intense exercise and a long cool down will help her build up the muscles and stamina again. Walking up and down hills, if you have them, is a good way to build muscle as well. Just don't go trying to climb a mountain


----------



## andimax (Jun 26, 2011)

She is 7 years old. I don't even ride her yet. I walk her around and then trot her as well(running along side her). Maybe she is sore because it was after that that she started walkin wierd. She also won't let me pick her feet. I'm afraid there could be rocks lodged in there somewhere. So I don't think that helps her situation. I just think that I'm going to give her a break cuz maybe she out of shape, but when her feet get trimmed she will be well balanced. Oh by out of shape she is not being ridden and she's a lil big. She could lose some weight. It was just so sudden. 1st 3 days she was here,!awesome, then for the last 3 she's been a sloooow wreck. And all her joints pop! I feel like a terrible horse owner already!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## andimax (Jun 26, 2011)

She has no shoes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

How bad is she about her feet? She own't picvk them up or she won't hold still for you top pick them out? If she has stones in there they need to come out or bruising can/may occur or get worse if bruising has already occurred or if they puncture, can cause an abscess.

How soon before you can get the farrier out? Is there anyone there with more experience that can help to take a look and see if there ARE stones caught?

Not your fault either; things happen but I have to wonder if her feet needed trimming before she was shipped. Also, did you have her vetted? Joint popping could be anything but I am thinking more she is just getting out the creaks from not working. Once you get her feet situated I would put her in a small enclosure, round pen if you have one, and do a gentle free lunge to get her moving again. You might try a joint supplement for now as I believe Colorado can be a wee bit nippy this time of year and it may help until the weather warms. Once she loses weight and gets into better shape you probably won't need the supplement.


----------



## andimax (Jun 26, 2011)

She won't hold still long enough for me to do anything, she was vetted before she came.and she did need trimmed before she came. If I was to guess it probably been about 2-4 months since she was trimmed. Poor thing.what kind of joint supplement? I am going to get the farrier here hopefully Monday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

She should have been trimmed up at least before she was shipped so I can imagine that is part of the problem. As for a joint supplement, take your pick. I have used both Cosequin with MSM, and Conquer, with good results in older horses but these can be pricey. Other decent ones I have seen used with good results is Recovery, Recovery EQ and Grand Complete. Again, this would probably only be short term until she gets more in shape and/or the weather gets warmer. At only 7 I would highly doubt she has joint issues. The extra weight added to a lack of work than being shipped a good distance in cooler weather may have led to some level of stiffness that the ongoing cool weather isn't allowing to work out as quickly.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

This stuff is amazing...I swear by it. 

The levels are phenomenal. It has gluclosamine, chondroitin and MSM in it which all work together wonderfully. And, it's much less expensive then other joint medications for horses.


----------

